# Showing after dry leg earned... Opinions?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So I am hoping I don't spark any arguments, but I was wondering how everyone feels about showing a dry doe kid after she has her dry leg? I know it doesn't really add to her earning a permanent championship, but I am tempted to continue to enter her to get more insight from judges. How do you guys feel?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel like you shouldn't show anymore. In the chance that she wins again she'll she taking away from another doe who has not won their dry leg yet. Other showers will most likely dislike you... I've seen many people making enemies that way.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That makes sense. And I definitely want to follow etiquette. Yet, in theory, doesn't that decrease the quality of goats overall. I have been thinking about this because I have seen it several times that an aged doe will win grand champion over better younger does, due to her age. I understand they want to see longevity, but I wonder if these aged does aren't just winning because there is no competition from does who have finished their championships. I am new to this so I am just asking for learning purposes.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

While I agree with VincekFarm, it's really up to you. Personally, I would continue showing her, maybe not as often, but just enough to keep her used to showing, and get more opinions on her. I wouldn't worry too much about making enemies, I mean, people might get a little miffed, but they don't _need_ a dry leg to get a championship title, it's just kind of a head start, so if your doe places ahead of them, it's not like they can never get their title because of it. In my opinion, if someone gets _that_ irritated that you would continue showing and they placed behind you, they don't really deserve that leg at that moment . Showing is all about winning and losing, whether it's to a doe who has a leg or not. I mean no offence to anyone with a different opinion on this


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Really it is up to you.

But this is how I think of it. If you show you goat again after her dry leg is earned, and she is picked for GCH again, that means YOUR doe was the best of them all. Sometimes does win by default if they are the best in their class, and that doesnt always mean they are the best out there. All the other goats could have weak chines, roached backs, crooked legs, etc. and yours could be only minor in these things. Fact is if your goat still has a lot of weaknesses, and she is the best of 11, she can still get GCH, even being weak in many areas. It only takes one doe being better than 11 to get a leg.

I would still show her. It brings her value and kids value up. I have had 11 time GCH's before, people drool over those kind of winnings, and pay a lot more for the kids.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't do dairy, so I am not too knowledgeable in 'dry legs' or all that. I was pretty intrigued by Vincek's comment! I wish all people would be considerate like that and let others win once they are done 

But I also agree with getting your name (and goats) out there. If you want to be big, you need to show. And still, at some point, you will have enemies and other jealous showmen, because you win.
Just last night I was watching my county fair 'Championship Drive', where all the top animals compete to see who is the best. Certain showmen are always winning because they spend a lot of time, money and energy on their projects. I sat in the middle of a complaining crowd that constantly bad-mouthed a bunch of 10-15 year old kids! And these were adults, mind you.

It is all up to you what you decide  Do you have any other does to show with?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I do, but this little doe won two times at one show in each ring. Everyone was talking the first day like it was a partial judge. (See my little eight year old was showing her). So my daughter really wanted to show her the next day and I let her thinking we will stop here. By the way the doe is only ten weeks old. Well she won again. I would like to show her again. Like little-bits-n-pieces says I want to see if we really have something here. That was only our second show ever and I need to learn how to do these things. I probably won't be breeding her this year because of her size, so that will be a year and a half of not showing her.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If your only starting out of course you should show! Both you, and the goat need to get into the groove of showing, and there's no better way to do that than showing! Congrats on the win! It irritates me when people talk like that when people win, especially about children! I mean, some judges can be partial to certain breeders or people, but usually, that animal deserved to win.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Natasha, and I also agree with Lacie... It's really no different then showing a finished Sr doe IMO... And I would show a finished doe.. Besides... Having kids with their dry leg gives a little challenge for the Champion Challenge class  
I don't know... I would weight it out each show and see who else I'm bringing... Especially if I have other kids in that same class  
So really, it's up to you


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I really don't want to upset anyone, but I do feel we really need experience. Thanks to for the congrats. It was really a surprise to us. We never expected her to win.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I agree with Natasha, and I also agree with Lacie... It's really no different then showing a finished Sr doe IMO... And I would show a finished doe.. Besides... Having kids with their dry leg gives a little challenge for the Champion Challenge class
> I don't know... I would weight it out each show and see who else I'm bringing... Especially if I have other kids in that same class
> So really, it's up to you


Congrats on winning! It is really great when you go out there expecting nothing and then win! I didn't mean to sound discouraging or anything, but people will probably talk (Which they always do on any situation. This seems to get some people going the most though.) :worried:

Skyla, it actually is different than showing a Senior doe.. if a senior doe is already finished and takes GCH then the leg goes to the RGCH towards her championship. In junior if the doe already has her dry leg then no one else gets the leg & it's a dry leg. Correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is true.. Forgot about that... But that is only a restricted leg right? So the RGCH would have to not have won her Jr leg to get that GCH right?


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

We pulled our dry yearling after she won her dry leg. You can only get one and we didn't see any reason to keep her out there unless it was to make sanction. The real rubber meets the road once she freshens and is out there for her two legs after freshening. Just my opinion, but we would only show a dry yearling with her leg if needed to make sanction.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't want to sound dumb here, but what's the difference between GCH and RGCH?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

GCH is Grand Champion, RGCH is Reserve Grand Champion


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay now I feel really dumb....I knew that.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww no worries! I learned the same way!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you want to continue showing her...do it! :thumb: I personally would continue showing. There's nothing wrong with that. Anyone who were to get upset about you doing so is probably more jealous than anything. It looks good for a goat like that if they coninue showing and winning. Go for it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Aww no worries! I learned the same way!


Just a minor blonde moment


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I have major ones!  LOL!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am also tempted to show her because we travel between two states and therefore end up with different competition. I guess it is just a way to see how she stacks up.


----------

